# Lisa Sorgini: Mothers and Children



## cgw (May 31, 2020)

An interesting "look."

An Australian Photographer’s Dreamy Portraits of Mothers and Their Children in Quarantine


----------



## terri (Jun 2, 2020)

Some genuinely lovely work there.   Good concept from this photographer!


----------

